# Erste Erfolge: Seeforellen im Königssee



## Andal (8. Oktober 2020)

Außer dem einzigen Fischer (in St. Bartholomä) hat nur keiner was davon. Der lacht sich ins Fäustchen...!


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Außer dem einzigen Fischer



Kann mich noch dunkel an nen Artikel in einem Angelmagazin erinnern:

"Vertreibung aus dem Paradies" oder so ähnlich.

Bei manchen Forellenbächen oder Kleingewässern finde ich es aber schon gut, dass da nicht Kreti und Pleti ihre Angeln einfach reinhalten dürfen.

21 Jungfische aus drei Jahrgängen klingen aber auch nicht so mächtig, dass sich da jetzt Schwarzangler in Scharen in Bewegung setzen werden.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2020)

Das ist sicher richtig, wenn nicht jeder darf, wo er wollte. Aber es ist auch nicht richtig, wenn sich zeitgleich einer benehmen kann, wie des Fuggers Hund.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> wie des Fuggers Hund.



In einem Nationalpark eigentlich erst recht nicht.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> In einem Nationalpark eigentlich erst recht nicht.


So was hat dann leicht a G'schmackerl.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2020)

Die Begründung, dass Angeln nicht erlaubt ist, weil der Königssee das Kernstück des Nationalparks ist und des Naturschutzgebiets, entbehrt insofern jediglicher Berechtigung, da durch Angeln speziell eben im Königssee keine Schadenswirkung ausgehen kann.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt auch keinen zweiten See in ganz Bayern, wo es schon auf Grund der Topographie so einfach wäre, das Angeln in wirklich schadfreien Maßen zu halten.


----------



## Seele (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde dort zwar auch immer gerne fischen, aber ich finde es dennoch gut so. Lasst den Tieren doch wenigstens ein Gewässer ohne uns Angler.

Zur Seeforelle: 21 Stück sind doch schon mal was, heißt ja auch nicht, dass nicht noch mehr gelaicht haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich würde dort zwar auch immer gerne fischen, aber ich finde es dennoch gut so. Lasst den Tieren doch wenigstens ein Gewässer ohne uns Angler.



Aber dem Berufsfischer alleine lassen und mit Anglers Fischereiabgabe finazieren ?!


----------



## Seele (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich brauch den Berufsfischer auch nicht da dran


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2020)

Warum dann uns Angler ausgesperrt, aber zahlend, gutheißen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 136239 (9. Oktober 2020)

Finde es sowohl richtig das man im Nationalpark nicht Fischen darf, als auch das Projekt der Wiederansiedelung voranzutreiben.
Zu dem Thema Angler aussperren kann ich nur sagen das man hier sowohl die Königsseer, die Berchtesgadener als auch die Ramsauer Ache + den Hintersee, als Einheimischer über die Vereine und als Gastangler befischen kann. Ich finde das als Fischstrecke mehr als ausreichend und der Befischungsdruck ist wirklich überschaubar. Ist meine tägliche Joggingstrecke und ich sehe wirklich wenige Angler. Da ist es nicht nötig auch noch den Königssee, der eh schon massiv unter dem Massentourismus leidet, mit den Booten der Angler zu fluten. Vom Ufer aus ist das Gewässer sowieso nicht befischbar.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Oktober 2020)

Raul84 schrieb:


> Finde es sowohl richtig das man im Nationalpark nicht Fischen darf, als auch das Projekt der Wiederansiedelung voranzutreiben.
> Zu dem Thema Angler aussperren kann ich nur sagen das man hier sowohl die Königsseer, die Berchtesgadener als auch die Ramsauer Ache + den Hintersee, als Einheimischer über die Vereine und als Gastangler befischen kann. Ich finde das als Fischstrecke mehr als ausreichend und der Befischungsdruck ist wirklich überschaubar. Ist meine tägliche Joggingstrecke und ich sehe wirklich wenige Angler. Da ist es nicht nötig auch noch den Königssee, der eh schon massiv unter dem Massentourismus leidet, mit den Booten der Angler zu fluten. Vom Ufer aus ist das Gewässer sowieso nicht befischbar.



Es geht darum, dass die Angler einerseits ausgesperrt werden, das Ganze aber trotzdem mitfinanzieren. Das passt nicht.


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2020)

Das ist schon klar. Mitfinanzieren wäre ok, aber nicht solang der Berufsfischer drauf ist ist das natürlich schwer vermittelbar und zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar. Mitfinanzieren wäre ok, aber nicht solang der Berufsfischer drauf ist ist das natürlich schwer vermittelbar und zu akzeptieren.



richtig

aber darüber hinaus weitergehend

zu @Raul84

es gibt viele Alpenseen, in denen Angeln vom Boot erlaubt ist und an keinem empfinde ich eine nur annähernde Belästigung der Umwelt durch Angelboote. Nebenbei: Dein Ausdruck: "Fluten" ist schon sehr tendenzös (sagtest Du nicht, dass in den umliegenden Gewässern kaum Angeldruck herrscht? Wieso soll der dann plötzlich den Königssee "fluten"?), zudem: Warum soll das Hobby dem Massentourismus auf dem Wasser geopfert werden? Das Problem scheint mir doch eher der Berufsfischer zu sein, der immer klagt, dass er Fische zum eigenen Verkauf vom Chiemsee zukaufen muss, weil sein See zu wenig ertragreich ist; dass der Berufsfischer keine Angler auf dem Wasser haben will, erschließt sich .... Aber das weißt du als Einheimischer wohl gang genau


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 136239 (9. Oktober 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> aber darüber hinaus weitergehend
> 
> ...



Kein anderer Alpensee ist in meinen Augen mit der fjordähnlichen geographischen Gegebenheit des Königssee´s vergleichbar. Nenn mir bitte einen weiteren deutschen Alpensee welcher auch in einem Nationalpark liegt?
Wer den Ansturm hier im Tal dieses Jahr erlebt hat weiß warum ich so argumentiere. Fluten war natürlich überzogen, aber mich würds persönlich schon ankotzen 20-30 Boote (was keine unrealistische Zahl ist) pro Tag auf dem See zu haben. Es ist jeder Fleck der Natur schon komplett überlaufen hier, da brauchts der See nicht auch noch (mehr) sein.
Ich hab da mehr das große Ganze im Auge, denn nur den Blick auf den See. Ist darüber hinaus eine eigentlich auch müßige Diskussion da sich die Thematik sowieso nicht ändern wird und der See zu 99,9% niemals der öffentlichen Fischerei zugänglich gemacht werden wird.
Zu dem Thema Fischer kann ich wenig sagen, bekomme wenig von Ihm mit. Das er vermutlich ein Interesse daran hat den See für sich allein zu haben kann ich mir natürlich schon vorstellen.
Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass der See auch einen natürlichen Ablauf in die Ache hat. Dadurch gelangen Fische aus dem See in den Bereich welcher beangelt werden darf. Verstehe ich natürlich wenn man sich daran reibt dass es durch Angler (mit-) finanziert wird und wenig fischereilichen Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit bringt. Gibt es hierzu genauere Zahlen wie der Besatz finanziert wird?

Außerdem: Ein richtiger Einheimischer bin ich nicht sondern ein Zugezogener. Deshalb vielleicht nochmal eine differenzierterer Blick auf alles, als wenn ich hier aufgewachsen wäre.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2020)

Raul84 schrieb:


> Kein anderer Alpensee ist in meinen Augen mit der geographischen Gegebenheit des Königssee´s vergleichbar. Nenn mir bitte einen weiteren deutschen Alpensee welcher auch in einem Nationalpark liegt? ==> *Ist Nationalpark an sich ein Kriterium für NICHTANGELN? Warum schließt das Angeln aus, anderes auf dem See aber nicht?*
> Wer den Ansturm hier im Tal dieses Jahr erlebt hat weiß warum ich so argumentiere.
> *=> Und da Kommerz vor individuelles, naturnahes und erholdendes und gesundendes Freizeitverhalten in einer Leistungsgesellschaft wie unserer  geht, muss Angeln verboten werden! Ich hoffte immer, dass sich da etwas in den Köpfen der Menschen tut, aber bekanntlich stirbt die Hoffnung als letztes.*
> Fluten war natürlich überzogen, aber mich würds persönlich schon ankotzen 20-30 Boote (was keine unrealistische Zahl ist) pro Tag auf dem See zu haben.* => Jetzt mach mal einen Punkt! Die wirst du ja gar nicht wirklich bemerken! *Es ist jeder Fleck der Natur schon komplett überlaufen hier, da brauchts der See nicht auch noch (mehr) sein.*=> eben, deshalb  die Natur der  Kommerzförderung zu Lasten der naturnaher Erholung durch Angeln opfern* und Ist eine eigentlich auch müßige Diskussion da sich die Thematik sowieso nicht ändern wird und der See zu 99,9% niemals der öffentlichen Fischerei zugänglich gemacht werden wird. *=> klar, Platz wird für die zahlenden Touristen gebraucht*
> ...



Meine Anmerkungen in *ROT *in dem Zitat


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2020)

Der Fischer auf dem Königssee ist wohl für Angler und Steuerzahler mit Abstand der günstigste Berufsfischer in Bayern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 136239 (9. Oktober 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Meine Anmerkungen in *ROT *in dem Zitat


 
"Hauptaufgabe des 210 km² großen Nationalparks ist es, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen. In der Kernzone wird daher auf menschliche Eingriffe verzichtet.

Hier können natürliche Entwicklungen ungehindert ablaufen. So dürfen zum Beispiel Wälder altern, zusammenbrechen und sich von selbst wieder verjüngen. In der Pflegezone werden *traditionelle Nutzungen wie Almwirtschaft sowie die Schifffahrt und Fischerei am Königssee* betrieben."

Ende der Geschichte. Angeln gehört nicht dazu.


Ich wünsche dir die Erfahrung hier zu wohnen, ehrlich. Und du würdest die Argumentationen besser verstehen.
Zum Thema Touristen sage ich nur, das es der größte Wirtschaftsfaktor hier ist und ja die werden gebraucht. Anders gehts hier vor die Hunde und dann wäre es in der Art wie es jetzt ist nicht mehr zu erhalten. Komm bitte mal aus der engstirnigen "Mein Hobby will ich da ausüben wo ich es für gut halte und ich will - Ecke".
Es wurden darüber hinaus schon Seeforellen in der Ache gefangen, aber lass stecken...
Kannst mir gerne eine private Nachricht schreiben dann können wir uns da weiter austauschen, glaube die Diskussion sprengt hier den Rahmen und geht auch am Thread mittlerweile vorbei.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2020)

Raul84 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass der See auch einen natürlichen Ablauf in die Ache hat. Dadurch gelangen Fische aus dem See in den Bereich welcher beangelt werden darf. Verstehe ich natürlich wenn man sich daran reibt dass es durch Angler (mit-) finanziert wird und wenig fischereilichen Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit bringt. Gibt es hierzu genauere Zahlen wie der Besatz finanziert wird?


Die Ache verlässt den Königssee über ein niedriges Wehr, so dass die Seeforellen nicht wieder zurück in den See aufsteigen können. Es gibt viele Gründe, warum dieses unnatürliche Wanderhindernis noch nicht entfernt wurde, einer davon ist der durch Angler verursachte Zustand der Königssee-Ache. Die Nationalparkverwaltung möchte nicht, dass die in der Königssee-Ache vorkommenden Regenbogenforellen und Bachsaiblinge aus Anglerbesatz in den Königssee einwandern, denn es ist der am wenigsten durch Besatz überformte Alpensee in Deutschland. Steht damit also einer überwältigenden Mehrheit von durch Berufsfischer, Fischereiverwaltungen und Angler verhunzten Seen gegenüber. Dass im K-See nur sehr extensiv von einem Berufsfischer befischt wird und fischereilich sonst nichts geht, kann man als eine historisch gewachsene und sich an der Realität begründbare Vorsicht gegenüber dem in Bayern üblichen Fischereiwesen sehen. @Toni_1962


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt Alpenseen, die nicht verhunzt sind durch Angler und durch strenge Gewässerordnungen geschützt und damit dennoch Angeln ermöglichen.
Hier wird gerade damit argumentiert, dass Angler per se der Natur entgegenstehen ; die klassische Begründung, pauschal, für Naturschutzverbände, die deswegen Gewässer aus Anglerhand befreien wollen/tun/getan haben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 136239 (9. Oktober 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es gibt Alpenseen, die nicht verhunzt sind durch Angler und durch strenge Gewässerordnungen geschützt und damit dennoch Angeln ermöglichen.
> Hier wird gerade damit argumentiert, dass Angler per se der Natur entgegenstehen ; die klassische Begründung, pauschal, für Naturschutzverbände, die deswegen Gewässer aus Anglerhand befreien wollen/tun/getan haben...



Nö, es geht hier nur um den Königssee und dessen Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Hat nichts mit irgendeiner Pauschalisierung zu tun.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> gegenüber dem in Bayern üblichen Fischereiwesen



Das ist jetzt aber schon ne ziemliche Pauschalisierung.

Gibt auch in Bayern Bewirtschafter und Bezirksfachberatungen, die das mit Nachhaltigkeit und Hege schon ernster nehmen.

Ob ein Angler mit nem Ruderboot im Nationalpark deplatzierter wäre als die 18 Ausflugsboote mit bis zu 80 Personen, die zur Echowand fahren und dort Trompetenechos erschallen lassen, kann man natürlich unterschiedlich beurteilen.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hier wird gerade damit argumentiert, dass Angler per se der Natur entgegenstehen ; die klassische Begründung, pauschal, für Naturschutzverbände, die deswegen Gewässer aus Anglerhand befreien wollen/tun/getan haben...





fishhawk schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber schon ne ziemliche Pauschalisierung.
> 
> Gibt auch in Bayern Bewirtschafter und Bezirksfachberatungen, die das mit Nachhaltigkeit und Hege schon ernster nehmen.



Die Bewirtschaftung der anderen bayerischen Alpenseen gibt der Nationalparkverwaltung in ihrem Herangehen leider recht, das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will. Alle anderen Seen wurden und und sind teils immer noch kreuz und quer besetzt, sodass der Fischbestand im Königssee viele ursprüngliche Merkmale aufweist, die andernorts verloren gingen. Der Angler als einfacher Angler ist daran nicht direkt schuld, kam aber mit unter die Räder.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2020)

Wobei es, wenn man ehrlich ist, bei der ganzen Region Berchtesgaden - Königssee eh schon ziemlich wurscht ist. Die janusköpfigkeit ist kaum mehr zu überbieten. Auf der einen Seite wird am naturbelassenen Zustand der Natur, der Bräuche und dem "kleinen Stück vom bayrischen Himmel auf Erden" herumgeritten, dass es eine Wonne ist und auf der anderen Seite wird die Gegend touristisch ausgeschlachtet, bis das Auge und der Magen bricht. Völkerwanderungen aufs Kehlstein- und Watzmannhaus, zum Funtensee und der Remmidemmi auf und am Köngissee suchen wirklich ihres Gleichen. Alleine die Budenstraße für die Touristen vom Parkplatz zu den Schiffsanlegern und dem anschließenden Trubel auf den Booten und hinten in der Abfütterungsstation in St. Bartholomä passen so überhaupt nicht zum Nationalparksgedanken von der sich selbst überlassenen Natur.

5-10 geruderte Angelboote würden da das Kraut sicher nicht mehr fetter machen. Aber sie würden sehr viel Spannung vom See nehmen. Wo ein Berufsfischer sich aus wunderlichen Gründen nur hält, weil er ausreichend gefördert wird. Diese Ungleichbehandlung sollte eigentlich aufgehoben werden. Oder erhalten andere Gewerbetreibende der Region etwa die gleichen "Puderungen des Gesäßes" aus Töpfen, die andere füllen?


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Alle anderen Seen wurden und und sind teils immer noch kreuz und quer besetzt,



Kann ich nicht beurteilen und wer für die Bewirtschaftung der von Dir angesprochenen Seen zuständig ist, weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich weiß aber, dass es in Bayern in jedem Bezirk Fischereifachberatungen gibt, die Einfluss auf die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer nehmen können und dass es auch Bewirtschafter gibt, die von selbst Nachhaltigkeit und Hege betreiben.

Deshalb kann ich bei der pauschalen Abqualifizierung der Verhältnisse in Bayern nicht zustimmen.

Dass es da regional schon Unterschiede gibt, sei aber unbenommen.

Dass Angler dem Nationalparkgedanken zuwiderlaufen sollen, Massentourismus dagegen nicht, macht mich schon etwas skeptisch. 

Aber vielleicht bliebe bei ein  paar Anglern mit ihren Ruderbooten auch  einfach zu wenig Kohle hängen?


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht bliebe bei ein  paar Anglern mit ihren Ruderbooten auch  einfach zu wenig Kohle hängen?


Das, das ist des Pudels Kern!

Aber in Bayern gibt es zum Glück keine Korruption. Da tut nur einer dem anderen einen Gefallen und einem Dritten wos z' Fleiss... so lang des unter uns bleibt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt auch in Bayern Bewirtschafter und Bezirksfachberatungen, die das mit Nachhaltigkeit und Hege schon ernster nehmen.


Servus,
sorry, fishhawk aber das kannste vergessen. Persönlich kann ich @Laichzeit einfach nur bestätigen, und pack sogar noch einen drauf .

 In Bayern gibts, was das Dilettantentum in Punkto Bewirtschaftung angeht, sogar noch ein deutliches Nord-Südgefälle. Je weiter nach unten, desto dämlicher werden die Leute nämlich . Ich hab' lange da unten gehaust, sowohl in der Gerätebranche gearbeitet, wo man auch Gewässer pachtete um Angler zu locken, als auch in der Fischzucht. Da scherte sich niemand, wirklich niemand um Nachhaltigkeit, Ökologie oder ähnliches. Dabei hätte gerade der Süden Bayerns noch genug Möglichkeiten für ökologisch sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung. Wo es aber um richtig viel Geld geht, drücken diejenigen, die für die Kontrolle zuständig wären, sämtliche Augen zu.
Und btw.  ich kenne alle Voralpengewässer, der Königsee ist für die Angler wirklich kein Verlust. Als man dort noch fischen konnte, wurden bis auf seltene Ausnahmen sowieso nur Minisaiblinge gefangen. Der Berufsfischer würde sicher gerne Boote verleihen, zum vielerorts üblichen Stundenpreis natürlich . Nee. ich finds gut wenn solch ein Gewässer auch mal nicht für Angler zugänglich ist. Recht gebe ich natürlich denjenigen, die den sonstigen Massentourismus kritisieren, aber dieses Rad werden wir nicht zurück drehen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Oktober 2020)

Raul84 schrieb:


> Finde es sowohl richtig das man im Nationalpark nicht Fischen darf, als auch das Projekt der Wiederansiedelung voranzutreiben.
> Zu dem Thema Angler aussperren kann ich nur sagen das man hier sowohl die Königsseer, die Berchtesgadener als auch die Ramsauer Ache + den Hintersee, als Einheimischer über die Vereine und als Gastangler befischen kann. Ich finde das als Fischstrecke mehr als ausreichend und der Befischungsdruck ist wirklich überschaubar. Ist meine tägliche Joggingstrecke und ich sehe wirklich wenige Angler. Da ist es nicht nötig auch noch den Königssee, der eh schon massiv unter dem Massentourismus leidet, mit den Booten der Angler zu fluten. Vom Ufer aus ist das Gewässer sowieso nicht befischbar.



Bei den Preisen, kein Wunder,dass da nicht ganz so viel los ist.






						SAISON 2023 - Ausgabestellen für Fischkarten
					

Liebe Gäste des Fischereivereins Berchtesgaden-Königssee e.V.. Die Fischereierlaubnisscheine für Gastfischer können auf Grund der Kontingentierung nur bei den Ausgabestellen erworben werden. Günstigerweise erkundigen Sie sich auf der Webseite der jeweiligen Ausgabestelle über die Öffnungszeiten...




					www.fischereiverein-berchtesgaden.de


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Persönlich kann ich @Laichzeit einfach nur bestätigen



Das tut mir leid, ich dachte wenigstens an Deinem Bach wären keine Dilettanten am Werk.

Da auch Du scheinbar alle Fischereifachberatungen und Bewirtschafter in Bayern ohne Ausnahme als Dilettanten abstempeln möchtest,  brauchen wir das nicht weiter zu kommentieren.

Beim Nord-Süd-Gefälle würde ich Dir allerdings nicht widersprechen.

Das schließt dann natürlich die jetzige Bewirtschaftung des Königssees ein, also welchen Nutzen soll da nun das pauschale Angelverbot haben?

In Nordamerika ist Angeln in vielen Nationalparks übrigens kein Problem. Da muss man dann halt ggf. Zusatzlizenzen kaufen und sich an spezielle Regeln halten.  Ausflugsschiffe die dort im Stundentakt die Täler mit Trompentenechos beschallen findet man dort m.W. allerdings eher selten.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen, kein Wunder,dass da nicht ganz so viel los ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durchaus im "ortsüblichen Rahmen" - fahr nach Österreich, da gelten solche Preise als Geschenke!


----------



## Salmonidenangler (9. Oktober 2020)

Was @Andal da zum Ausverkauf gesagt hat... 100%. Tja, jetzt hamma dann wieder Seeforellen im Königssee, wo der Fischer doch schon seit Jahrzehnten "Königssee"- Forellen verkauft. Mich stört es jetzt nicht, dass am See ned gefischt werden darf, ist ja auch schon ewig so. 
Und was die Besucherzahlen bzgl. der angelnden Gäste angeht, kann man nur sagen, dass es z.B. am Hintersee am Wochenende normalerweise voll ist...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (9. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Durchaus im "ortsüblichen Rahmen" - fahr nach Österreich, da gelten solche Preise als Geschenke!


Braucht er gar nicht nach Österreich fahren, bei Heger u.A. ist es ja genauso


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> bei Heger u.A. ist es ja genauso



Verlangt der Heger jetzt auch schon dreistellig für nr TK?


----------



## Salmonidenangler (9. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 1
> 
> 
> Verlangt der Heger jetzt auch schon dreistellig für nr TK?


So schlimm noch nicht, momentan bei 60-70, orientiert sich ziemlich an den Preisen in Österreich


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Durchaus im "ortsüblichen Rahmen" - fahr nach Österreich, da gelten solche Preise als Geschenke!



Ja........,deshalb bin ich auch froh,dass "meine Berge" hier, unter Wasser sind.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Und was die Besucherzahlen bzgl. der angelnden Gäste angeht, kann man nur sagen, dass es z.B. am Hintersee am Wochenende normalerweise voll ist...



Die Anzahl der Angler kann man ganz einfach steuern, indem man die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine pro Tag limitiert.

Dass das bei Ausflüglern  und sonstigen Nutzern nicht so einfach ist, hat man ja gesehen, als der Lockdown aufgehoben wurde.

Ob da ein paar Angler auf dem See wirklich schlimmer wären als sowas:

Königssee: Traumkulisse als Müllkippe - Zugang zu Instagram-Hotspot soll gesperrt werden


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2020)

Das ist die Frage, was sinnvoller erscheint. Versuchen, die Deppen auszusperren und damit neue Hotspots zu schaffen, oder die Deppen auf 2-3 Deppenhaufen zu konzentrieren!?


----------



## Salmonidenangler (9. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage, was sinnvoller erscheint. Versuchen, die Deppen auszusperren und damit neue Hotspots zu schaffen, oder die Deppen auf 2-3 Deppenhaufen zu konzentrieren!?


Ganz ehrlich, es war schöner, als es noch richtige "Deppenhaufen" gab. Mittlerweile sind sie überall (wirklich überall!), die Bergwacht ist praktisch im Dauereinsatz, auf jedem Parkplatz wird gecampt usw usw. Trotzdem ist der Königsbachfall nicht touristengeeignet, es gibt dort praktisch jede Woche Einsätze mit verirrten Touris im Steilhang. 2 Tote gabs ja auch schon.
Früher war es wenigstens nur in St Bartholomä, Kehlsteinhaus, Jenner, Salzbergwerk - inzwischen gibt es nicht mal mehr den touristenfreien November.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (9. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Die Anzahl der Angler kann man ganz einfach steuern, indem man die Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine pro Tag limitiert.


Das klappt leider auch nur, wenn man die Karte dann tagesbezogen kaufen muss - und das will ich ehrlich gesagt auf keinen Fall


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen, kein Wunder,dass da nicht ganz so viel los ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sicher erscheint das erstmal etwas viel, aber gegenüber den Preisen, ein paar Kilometer weiter in Österreich, sind das richtige Schnäppchen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 136239 (9. Oktober 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, es war schöner, als es noch richtige "Deppenhaufen" gab. Mittlerweile sind sie überall (wirklich überall!), die Bergwacht ist praktisch im Dauereinsatz, auf jedem Parkplatz wird gecampt usw usw. Trotzdem ist der Königsbachfall nicht touristengeeignet, es gibt dort praktisch jede Woche Einsätze mit verirrten Touris im Steilhang. 2 Tote gabs ja auch schon.
> Früher war es wenigstens nur in St Bartholomä, Kehlsteinhaus, Jenner, Salzbergwerk - inzwischen gibt es nicht mal mehr den touristenfreien November.



Amen!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dass im K-See nur sehr extensiv von einem Berufsfischer befischt wird und fischereilich sonst nichts geht, kann man als eine historisch gewachsene und sich an der Realität begründbare Vorsicht gegenüber dem in Bayern üblichen Fischereiwesen sehen.



Der Königssee hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Unterschutzstellung einen guten Bestand an Seeforellen. Jetzt kann man darüber spekulieren ob der Berufsfischer zu stark entnommen hat oder ob andere Gründe vorliegen. Wie auch immer, jetzt jedenfalls wird der Bestand wieder neu aufgebaut.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Der Königssee hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Unterschutzstellung einen guten Bestand an Seeforellen



Also zu Zeiten wo dort noch geangelt werden konnte.  Da wurden m.W. Seeforellen bis 55 Pfd gefangen.

Wenn die jetzt erst wieder angesiedelt werden müssen, scheint das pauschale Angelverbot nicht viel gebracht zu haben.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> an der Realität begründbare Vorsicht gegenüber dem in Bayern üblichen Fischereiwesen sehen



Was soll nun das Angelverbot mit der Bewirtschaftung des Sees zu tun haben?

Die wird m.W. nach wie vor vom Berufsfischer ausgeübt und der muss sich ggf. mit der Fischereifachberatung absprechen. 

Ob ihm die Nationalparkverwaltung da auch reinredet weiß ich nicht. 

Alle Fachberatungen und Bewirtschafter in Bayern als Dilettanten abzustempeln erscheint mir aber doch schon überzogen.



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Das klappt leider auch nur, wenn man die Karte dann tagesbezogen kaufen muss - und das will ich ehrlich gesagt auf keinen Fall



Dann ziehst Du also ein komplettes Angelverbot der limitierten Kartenausgabe vor???

Wer pauschale Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten grundsätzlich befürwortet, wird sich wohl sicher  auf die Umsetzung von NATURA 2000 freuen.

Mir taugt so was eher nicht.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (10. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann ziehst Du also ein komplettes Angelverbot der limitierten Kartenausgabe vor???


Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen, nur, dass ich dann die Möglichkeit wohl kaum wahrnehmen würde/könnte.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> dass ich dann die Möglichkeit wohl kaum wahrnehmen würde/könnte



Ich selber habe und hätte auch keine Ambitionen dort angeln zu wollen.

Mich wundert es nur, dass manche Angler ein pauschales Angelverbot für einen touristisch genutzten See so vehement befürworten. Und deren Argumente kann ich eben auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Einseitige pauschale Angelverbote ohne für mich hinreichende Begründung bei gleichzeitiger intensiver touristischer oder sonstiger Nutzung durch andere Gruppen, finde ich nunmal nicht gut. 

Aber da hat halt jeder seine eigene Meinung zu.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also zu Zeiten wo dort noch geangelt werden konnte.  Da wurden m.W. Seeforellen bis 55 Pfd gefangen.


Hallo,

die berühmte 55 Pfund Forelle wurde aber vom Berufsfischer mit dem Netz gefangen. Ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> wurde aber vom Berufsfischer mit dem Netz gefangen



Jawohl. Von wem gefangen, hab ich ja nicht geschrieben.

War ja früher schon bei manchen Reiseberichten in der Angelpresse so, dass die Bildunterschrift "Herr XXYY mit kapitalem Fisch aus dem ???-See" nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten musste, dass der Fisch auch vom Autor selbst und mit der Angel gefangen wurde.

Der Junge, der neben der Forelle steht, dürfte der aktuelle Bewirtschafter sein.

Finde ich völlig legitim, dass man dem sein Fischereirecht nicht enteignet hat.

Dass man Angler komplett aussperrt, weil sie nicht ins Bild passen, finde ich da schon grenzwertiger.


----------



## Mikesch (10. Oktober 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...
> Der Königssee hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Unterschutzstellung einen guten Bestand an Seeforellen. Jetzt kann man darüber spekulieren ob der Berufsfischer zu stark entnommen hat oder ob andere Gründe vorliegen.
> ...


Da bin ich mir nicht sicher!
In den 70er-Jahren wurde im See von den Anglern hauptsächlich auf Hecht und kleine Barsche gefischt, Forellen (See- u. Bach-) werden in Berichten nur als "Nebenfische" erwähnt. Auch die Saiblingsfischerei war nicht lohnenswert, da der kleinwüchsige, im See heimische, Schwarzreuter (Seesaibling) kaum 100g erreicht.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2020)

Jedem, der dieses Spektakel am Königssee noch nicht mitgemacht hat, sei das dringend mal empfohlen - am besten zur Hauptreisezeit, wo der Bär am lautesten stept. Das rangiert aber ganz locker auf dem gleichen Niveau, wie die Drosselgasse zu Rüdesheim, oder das Schloss Neuschwanstein zu den Hochzeiten der asiatischen Okkupation in den Sommermonaten. Nur das Gasse und Schloss eben NICHT in einem Nationalpark liegen! 

Dominiert wird das ganze Spektakel von einer ganz kleinen Gruppe, die dabei den Rahm abschöpft und der überwiegende Rest der Bevölkerung hat den Dreck, Radau und Trubel "für Umme", darf mit dem sprichwörtlichen Ofenrohr ins (noch vorhandene) Gebirge schauen.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



mikesch schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht sicher!



in dem Blinker-Artikel von Ende 1978 stand, dass den Anglern der Verzicht auf die großen Hechte und Seeforellen schwer fällt und dass es neben dem Schwarzreiter auch normale Seesaiblinge gab. Waren auch entsprechende Bilder von Angler mit Fisch dabei.

Die Bilder vom Fischer mit den Großforellen stammen ja auch aus den 70ern.

Soweit ich erinnern kann, stand da auch, dass man es zähneknirschend akzeptiert, da im Nationalpark die wirtschaftliche Nutzung *auf ein absolutes Minimum* heruntergefahren wird, damit sich Flora und Fauna ungestört entwickeln können.  Und dass auch andere Aktivitäten wie Bootfahren, Baden etc. auch verboten wären.  Das scheint aber heutzutage nicht der Fall zu sein.

Was da jetzt tatsächlich abgeht, können die Einheimischen sicher besser beurteilen als ich.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2020)

Man muss leider auch berücksichtigen, dass die ganze Region für den Freistaat Bayern eine unermüdlich sprudelnde Geldquelle ist. Ob nun die "adi-böse" Seite mit Obersalzberg, oder Kehlstein, oder der Nationalpark. Am Abend freut sich der Finanzminister über die reichlichen Einnahmen und die Besucher kommen ja automatisch in Scharen gepilgert.

Wer da den Richtigen kennt, dem geht's ned nass rein!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2020)

Wer sich an den Massentourismusströmen massenbereichert, ist mir massenwurst, aber auch sowas von massenegal.
Wer aber massig glaubt, dass durch in der Masse der Touristen zusätzliche massenunauffällige massengeringe 10-20 Boote von ruhe- und naturliebenden Anglern auf dem See die Natur gestört wird, hat massenhaft eine an der Massenwaffel.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2020)

Ist vielmehr so, dass der Holdrio auf den Ausflugsbooten mit Tröten und heissblütigen Jodlern den See und die ganze Gegend sekkieren. 

Allen voran der Bürgermeister von Wesel an der Echowand!


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> dass der Holdrio auf den Ausflugsbooten mit Tröten und heissblütigen Jodlern



Dürfte man wie gesagt in nordamerikanischen Nationalparks eher selten finden.

Angler, die nach den dort geltenden Regeln fischen schon häufiger.

Ob der Berufsfischer jetzt für die entgangenen Einnahmen aus dem Angelkartenverkauf subventioniert wird, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Oktober 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Nationalparkverwaltung möchte nicht, dass die in der Königssee-Ache vorkommenden Regenbogenforellen und Bachsaiblinge aus Anglerbesatz in den Königssee einwandern, denn es ist der am wenigsten durch Besatz überformte Alpensee in Deutschland. Steht damit also einer überwältigenden Mehrheit von durch Berufsfischer, Fischereiverwaltungen und Angler verhunzten Seen gegenüber.



Mal im Klartext: Wenn Nationalparks nicht genutzt werden dürfen und der gestaltende Mensch als Feind der Natur dargestellt wird, muss man sich nicht wundern, dass die Anwohner und NATURNUTZER massiv gegen die Entstehung neuer Nationalparks vorgehen und sich wehren. Vorige Woche erst hat einer der Väter des Nationalparks Berchtesgarden im Radio darüber referiert, dass doch "nur" die Jäger, Waldbesitzer und Fischer Gegner wären, weil diese die Ressourcen nutzen möchten. Völlig schräge Argumentation. Millionen Touristen dürfen durchstapfen, aber die Nutzung wird untersagt. Nee Leute, so wird das nichts mit weiteren Nationalparks, und das ist gut so. Ihr habt einen an der Waffel!


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

dass bestimmte Gebiete als Rückzugsgebiet für Flora/Fauna geschützt werden sollten, sehe ich schon ein.

Wenn es aber so kommt, wie am Königssee oder Fehmarnbelt, wo man einseitig Angler aussperrt, aber vielfältige  andere Nutzungen zulässt, schwindet bei mir die Akzeptanz schon sehr stark.

Dass trotz Angelverbot jetzt die Seeforellen erst wieder angesiedelt werden müssen, spricht auch nicht unbedingt für den negativen Einfluss der Angler. Interessant wäre natürlich, aus welchen Quellen diese Wiederansiedlungsprojekte finanziert werden.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da der größte Teil aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe finanziert würde und nicht vom  Nationalpark. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich da auch.

Dass in der Königsseer Ache allochthone Regenbogenforellen und Bachsaiblinge schwimmen, wundert mich allerdings auch. So wurde ja u.a. gegen den Bau von Kleinwasserkraftwerken geklagt, weil diese die natürliche Fortpflanzung der dort heimischen Bachforelle beeinträchtigen.

Besatz von ReBo und Bachsaibling wäre  in Nordbayern in Bachforellengewässern z.B. nicht zulässig.


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2020)

Scheint, die Touristen haben den See seeforellenfrei gefuttert.
Was macht man denn, dass die Ausrottung nicht wieder vorkommt?
Seeforellen mit Netzallergie setzen? 
Oder was gedenkt man zu tun, damit das nachhaltig ist?

Wenn die Population mal wieder groß genug ist:
Reproduktionsrate der Seeforellen im See = (Fangmenge Netzfischer und Angler) Minus Sicherheitsfaktor.
Wie verhindert man Netzfäge um zu schonen?


----------

